

Apple Store display in London - davidbarker
https://vid.me/XwoP

======
GigabyteCoin
Magnets under the table I imagine?

~~~
alexisnorman
Definitely magnets moving under the table. I used to put together a ton of
window displays when I was on the visuals team at an Apple Store and it was
the best part of the job.

------
Velox
I happened to see this in Bellevue, Washington today as well. I was in a rush
though so I didn't get to stop and look at how it worked. I actually assumed
it was just fishing line. It served the correct purpose though of catching my
eye in a store where I normally just walk straight past.

~~~
CaveTech
The cases are magnetic,you wouldnt be able to get that kind of fluidity with a
string

------
SomeoneWeird
I've seen this at 2 Apple shops in Vic, Aus too.

------
sixsixone
Pretty rad

------
zak_mc_kracken
The most interesting thing I've seen about Apple this past year, which is
telling.

~~~
anon1385
A flashy shop display is more interesting than a new programming language for
the platform?

I think that says more about you than it does Apple.

~~~
omonra
I imagine it says that he is a consumer?

